# New Mesa TC-50



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

There's been lots of speculation about a TA/RA replacement. I guess now we know.

Three channels, can run 6L6, 6V6 or EL34 tubes. And finally, midi control. Also, it's built upside down to most Mesa's I'm used to (power on the left, input on the right) - I guess because it's available in both head and combo formats.

The new Triple Crown TC-50 from MESA/Boogie - A new generation of Rock Royalty is here! | MESA/Boogie®


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks like a great amp. I won't be replacing my TA-30 anytime soon but it's nice to know a replacement is available.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL I hear ya. My TA-15/Powerstation/Thiele EVM12-L gets me close enough. 

Interesting, I think this may be the first time Mesa has used an aluminium chassis. Perhaps the rumours of them being a bit heavy is getting back to Petaluma. Perhaps being able to lift it is more important than it surviving a fall from the back of a truck going 80 MPH?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

One thing you have to give Mesa props for is they always have really great website design. I love that on that amp's page you can scroll over the panels and get magnified view - I know it's nothing especially new on the web, but not enough music places use that.

I was an early adopter of the TA-15, it was sorta Voxey voiced. I suppose that was at least partially due to EL84's, so this new one isn't likely to be much like that.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think a big chunk of the Vox voicing was in the preamp. So that should still be there - maybe a bit different when the power amp is driven hard though.

Mesa's had a real run of EL-84 amps lately. This is a nice change. I like the way the power amp allows the 3 main octal tubes with the flick of a switch. And the 6V6 option should reduce the power to somewhere around 25 watts, for those of us that find it hard to push a 50W power section.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

There's a lot I like about this amp and it covers a lot of sounds in the demos. Definitely has my interest. I'm curious why the site has it listed as part of the Triple Crown Series though. It makes me wonder if there will be different wattages available at some point like Mesa's other series' of a amps.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

56lbs for the 1x12 combo is getting down into interesting/manageable territory.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

davetcan said:


> 56lbs for the 1x12 combo is getting down into interesting/manageable territory.


My TA-30 Transatlantic 1x12 combo is 47 lbs. Looks like Mesa is increasing in weight.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I should be excited because it ships with EL34's, but until I hear one in person I am withholding speculations. I also havent watched any clips - they usually arent too representative.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> There's been lots of speculation about a TA/RA replacement. I guess now we know.
> 
> Three channels, can run 6L6, 6V6 or EL34 tubes*. And finally, midi control. *Also, it's built upside down to most Mesa's I'm used to (power on the left, input on the right) - I guess because it's available in both head and combo formats.
> 
> The new Triple Crown TC-50 from MESA/Boogie - A new generation of Rock Royalty is here! | MESA/Boogie®


Seems like it's the same hokey MIDI on the 4 channel Marshalls. You can recall the channels, FX loop or Solo boost, but your tone is limited to the physical state of the actual knobs. It won't remember individual tones as presets. I'll have to read the manual to make sure, but the description makes it seem this way. I've been waiting for an amp that does this for a while, but gave up on the wait and switched to a digital modeler.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> Seems like it's the same hokey MIDI on the 4 channel Marshalls. You can recall the channels, FX loop or Solo boost, but your tone is limited to the physical state of the actual knobs. It won't remember individual tones as presets. I'll have to read the manual to make sure, but the description makes it seem this way. I've been waiting for an amp that does this for a while, but gave up on the wait and switched to a digital modeler.


I believe you are correct. But hokey to some is progress to others. Mesa has been slow to include midi control and when you consider they don't make one single-channel amp (AFAIK), it would appear to be an oversight or missed opportunity. It is still an analog amp, and thought of digital control probably scares a lot of people that it is now a 'digital' amp. The midi allows you do to everything the footpedal does, so while it doesn't increase the amp's bag of tricks, it makes it easier to fit the amp into many current midi setups. 

And there's always the Triaxis if you want midi control of individual pots.

Here's another demo. Shorter, more rock, less djent. Warning: the guy talks funny


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

HOT DAMN, thats sexy


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I was never a Mesa fan, until one of the guys at L&M convinced me the amp I was looking for was the TA-30. Now I'm a huge fan.

The new TC-50 looks fantastic. Might even get me to trade the TA in.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I hear ya. I can't believe I waited so long to buy my TA-15. I nearly missed out but got it at clearance prices. One of my fave amps to take out right now - especially if taking a few guitars, because it's (Gasp - unheard of in Mesa products) surprising easy to dial in and adjust to suit the guitar. I suspect this might be back to Mesa's traditional formula - more range but a bit more complicated to dial in as well. I am happy with what I have and yet, I'm intrigued.

The other, 'big' gear site is having shitfits over this. So many people wanting something with lower gain and 6V6 or EL34 power to get away from all of Mesa's EL84 lunchbox offerings. Mesa delivers and now they all want something this isn't. Just like the JP-2C. One guy went a long harangue about how the JP-2C was awful and he had a bunch of real 2C+, etc. Turns out he now loves the JP and has sold all his 'real' 2C's. Hmmmmm, perhaps misinforming everyone to keep the price of his 2C's high while he unloaded them? Don't trust anyone else's ears - use your own!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

And another on-line demo - from The Guitar Shop in Ontario. He's getting better tones than those other guy, to my ears.


----------

